# Sat Nav Screen Mini Cooper S



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

hi again everyone sorry not sure if this is the right place to post this but i'll move it if its wrong.

i posted some photos on my car yesterday after being washed but what i didnlt show you was the state of the sat nav screen.Last week i made the mistake of wiping the screen with a microfibre cloth (brand new cloth and no chemicals).

After wiping i noticed i had gotten scratches all over my screen as you can see the little scratches where my attempt to remove the big one as i thought it was something else.










after looking online i discovered what i had done was actually remove the anti glare on the sat nav screen (live and learn i guess) which apparently is not uncommon especially with the bmw screens.

after contacting bmw to see if there was anything they could do seeming i had only wiped it with a microfibre they said they would speak to the warranty people and see if they could do something. i received an email 4 days later saying that it would cost me £1400 plus vat for a new one and if it was ok to go ahead and do that....... well my reply was fairly short but i get along with the guys at my local mini dealer and i know it wasn't there decision.

So after some researching i was recommended to try a polish called Peek its actually a polish ment for jewellery and metal but iw as told this would remove the rest of the anti glare so thought why the hell not.

£3.99 on ebay









so after about 10 15 mins of wiping side to side and up and down this was the result.










not bad considering the alternative was £1400 quid plus vat i've since tidied up the sides to get the rest of the anti glare off the photos of me deliberately trying to cause glare to see how bad it is i will try in direct sunlight when the sun actually decides to appear here in scotland. i will also be picking up an anti glare screen cover for an i pad to put onto the screen and that will be that.


----------



## Aaron207Gti (Jan 19, 2014)

£1400 for a replacement? :doublesho Think I would have lived with the scratch to be honest lol good job you researched :thumb:


----------



## dubant07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome results mate. I twitched at just the thought of 1400 lol


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Good job


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

Aaron207Gti said:


> £1400 for a replacement? :doublesho Think I would have lived with the scratch to be honest lol good job you researched :thumb:


lol yeah that was what i was planning on but the scratches got really annoying when the sun was on them so had to do something certainly wasn't paying that for a new screen though.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a good outcome for you


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Megs Scratch-x gets these coatings off too - I did the same thing to my mums Civic recently. She'd been driving around hardly able to see through the terrible scratched coating for 2 years..lol


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Good stuff, £3.99 is a hell of a lot better than £1400 lol


----------



## Aaron207Gti (Jan 19, 2014)

sgllan89 said:


> lol yeah that was what i was planning on but the scratches got really annoying when the sun was on them so had to do something certainly wasn't paying that for a new screen though.


Wish I could have used this technique on my old car, cd player was scratched and couldn't see a dam thing lol


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Same problem with BMW navigation i just polished it off with cutting polish and MF cloth and leave without coating i dont see any diffrence TBH in sun..


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Makes you wonder how many of their approved used cars have had new sat navs, and how many the film removed, prior to sale due to similar marks !


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

Tomukas said:


> Same problem with BMW navigation i just polished it off with cutting polish and MF cloth and leave without coating i dont see any diffrence TBH in sun..


the screen is a bit more reflective in the daylight but other than that not to bad im going to fit an anti glare screen cover just to protect the screen itself more than anything else.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great result there pal, nice work!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Good work, great bit of info to know too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hostler (Jan 10, 2015)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

dubant07 said:


> Awesome results mate. I twitched at just the thought of 1400 lol


lol yeah i was expecting like 700 or so but when they said that price i couldn't believe it i would've been cheaper buying a tablet and integrating that into the dash lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

Peek is a good polish...not as aggressive as Solvol.Also available from B+Q....
http://www.diy.com/departments/peek-metal-polish-50g/189072_BQ.prd


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

aka.eric said:


> Peek is a good polish...not as aggressive as Solvol.Also available from B+Q....
> http://www.diy.com/departments/peek-metal-polish-50g/189072_BQ.prd


lol wish id checked out b&q didn't even think to look in there.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Top tip matey, bet BMW don't like you too much now


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

ibiza55 said:


> Top tip matey, bet BMW don't like you too much now


lol not been back in yet but i told them that's what i was doing, Told them i thought it was ridiculous that i had to pay 1400 just because i wanted to clean my car and if just dusting it with a brand new microfibre towel can cause that amount of damage the screens are flawed, i'm going in shortly for a service and i'll speak to them about it again when i'm there. i mean jesus you can pick up a 4k tv for less than that lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

sgllan89 said:


> .....i mean Jesus you can pick up a 4k tv for less than that lol


Be difficult to see out through the windscreen past one of those 'though. :lol::lol:


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Be difficult to see out through the windscreen past one of those 'though. :lol::lol:


haha aye but be worth it XD.

Na just a bit disappointed with them tbh. when you think of what a smart phone or tablet in general can do and the price comparison just seems like a rip off. especially considering its just a screen and doesn't have any touch features so not like its a high tech screen.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

If it isn't a touchscreen could you apply some window film over it and refit to reduce the glare?


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

acprc said:


> If it isn't a touchscreen could you apply some window film over it and refit to reduce the glare?


yeah its what im doing im getting an i pad anti glare screen protector that will just stick onto it


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Nice work. Did the same thing with my BMW nav screen. I then bought an anti glare iPad screen protector and cut it to size. No more scratches and no ridiculous replacement cost from BMW happy days.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

The screen on my Prius is cracked due to the previous owner sticking a suction pad on it, pulling it off and breaking the touch resistive layer, Toyota want £1,800 + VAT to replace the whole stereo system, I've found a screen from China for £90. Good result on the screen though, Peek is really good stuff.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job looks like new


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

In the world of truck detailing Peek is a well used product.You can use the rest if the tube on your chrome.


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

craig b said:


> In the world of truck detailing Peek is a well used product.You can use the rest if the tube on your chrome.


yeah thinking about trying it on the chrome bumpers i have on the old mini to see how it turns up .


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Glad you got it sorted, £1400 + the dreaded is ridiculous


----------



## chrislewis85 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for this - I've used Peek on the plastic dial glass on my Golf with great results before but have been reluctant to try on TFT screen on MIL's Insignia - can proceed safe in the knowledge it'll remove these marks.

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

chrislewis85 said:


> Thanks for this - I've used Peek on the plastic dial glass on my Golf with great results before but have been reluctant to try on TFT screen on MIL's Insignia - can proceed safe in the knowledge it'll remove these marks.
> 
> Cheers! :thumb:


no problem  i was a bit dubious about it at first but after seeing the results other people have had and the screen couldn't have gotten much worse didnt think there was much to loose i will say though it is quite shiny afterwards so id recommend replacing the anti glare with some form of screen protector.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks like a jewellers rouge paste to me, can take damage out of glass with liberal use of elbow grease. Spot on good find glad it worke out ok.


----------

